# Winter Bow Fishing



## outlawguide (Apr 14, 2010)

This past weekend my son turned 12yrs old and wanted to do something different for his birthday. He did not want the traditional birthday party or paintball like past years. He wanted a Duck Hunt and Bow Fishing Combo for himself and friends. With flounder season opening back up Saturday night and Duck season closing for the mid season break, what better weekend to go? . We passed on plenty of flounder before 12:00am, but managed 13 flounder and numerous sheep's head and stingray's with the largest flounder tipping the scale at 8lbs! I know 20yrs from now my son and his friends won't remember the previous parties, BUT I know they will never forget the memories we made Duck hunting and Bow fishing all night long. It's not about the ducks you kill and the fish you shoot. It's all about the: Memories you Make ! They last a life time ! 
Book now to make your own memories!


----------



## outlawguide (Apr 14, 2010)

*More pics*

Another picture


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Future outdoor's men for life there dad... Good job


----------



## outlawguide (Apr 14, 2010)

You are so right they will be outdoorsmen for life. They truly had the night of there life. I didn't even mention the duck hunting they did also.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Just left the face paint all day and night. Love it.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

You sir are a great dad, giving the greatest gift of all, time with your son and his friends! 
Also I tip my hat to you for letting the boys stick the rays, a little real danger helps make boys into real men. 

When I was a kid, for my birthday in the summer, my dad would take me and all of my friends fishing for the entire day. He worked shift work so we never celebrated on my actual birthday but always in the same month. 
We would load up in the back of his truck and usually head to the creek which was full of bass, catfish, perch, and the occasional redfish back in the 1960s. We would stay until late into the night, celebrating with a fish fry and weenie roast before heading home. No moms, just my dad letting young boys learn to do it all. Each in our own way, learning to behave a little more like men.

Later as a teenager we would spend the night with a close friend or two of mine on the South Shoreline and spend the night gigging flounder and fishing the sunrise. I still remember those mornings, just us catching fish, not another person in site.

Those are some of the top ten favorite memories of my life.

You have done the same for those young men.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Post of the Year!

When I read this, I see so many levels of awesome. Spending time hunting and fishing with your kids and their friends to boot is how you raise 'em right. That's what parenting is all about. We aren't raising kids, we are raising adults. Somehow it seems that too many Americans have forgotten that part and want to coddle their "little balls of perfect joy" their whole lives. Way to go Dad! Nice haul too!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

What a wonderful change to see young fellers hunting and fishing,not setting around punching an i-phone.What'll you do with the rays?


----------

